# PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2011)

*PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011


----------



## Dommerle (5. Februar 2011)

*PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würde auch gerne ein Praktikum bei euch machen, bin aber leider erst 14...


----------



## Regza (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei mir das gleiche, bin 15


----------



## billythekitt (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Im welchen Breich sucht ihr denn.


----------



## Loorus (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Rein aus Interesse. Kann man bei euch auch sein zweiwöchiges Schulpraktikum absolvieren? Ich habe es leider schon hinter mir und wohne auch zu weit entfernt aber für einige könnte das sicherlich eine tolle Erfahrung sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

idR sollte der Praktikant über 18 sein [18+ Titel benchen zB]. Wende dich am besten direkt an Marco.


----------



## vAro (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Würde dort als Termin der 15. Juni bzw. Juli stehen, wäre ich jetzt am Verfassen einer Bewerbung.

Gruß,
vAro


----------



## Goldfield (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

praktikant = opfer


----------



## svigo (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne ein Praktikum bei euch machen, bin aber leider erst 14...



Kopf --> Tisch 

sicher nettes Angebot, aber unbezahlt und in so einem beschaulichen Ort... gibt besseres^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Unbezahlt?! Bitte lesen 


> Für das Praktikum gibt es eine kleine Vergütung [...]





Goldfield schrieb:


> praktikant = opfer


Das kommt auf den Praktikant an


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Regza schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche, bin 15



Ja klar du 15 der andere 14 aber beide So nen Rechner daheim stehn mit der GTX 580 und der andere mit der 570 und jweils nen Quad Core CPU alles klar.

Gehören die PCs eueren Eltern bzw. Väter die so am zocken sind den andererseits müsst Ihr mir mal sagen wie ein 15 und schon gar ein 14. Jähriger Geld für einen mind. 1.000€ teuren PC mit fast aktuellster Hardware besitzt.

Millionärskinder anscheinend was

Und dann schon erzählen damit die Praktikant machen wollen wo Sie noch net mal Jahre lange Erfahrung am PC machen sondern erst noch einsteiger mit 14 bzw. 15 Jahren sind mit eigtl. nur den aller nötigsten Grundkenntnissen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

[IRONIE]
Als Einstellungstest gilt es übrigens alle relevanten AA-Modi seit 3dfx-Zeiten zu rezitieren. 
[/IRONIE]


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [IRONIE]
> Als Einstellungstest gilt es übrigens alle relevanten AA-Modi seit 3dfx-Zeiten zu rezitieren.
> [/IRONIE]



Und guten Kaffee kochen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Höchstens holen, wir haben einen Vollautomat (der regelmäßig aufgrund des exzessiven Konsums den Geist aufgibt).


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich sehe es bildlich vor mir, wie du vorm Automaten stehst und keinen Kaffee mehr bekommen kannst, weil Stephan ihn geplündert hat.


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

lol, das mit dem Automaten kenne ich
aber nicht Saeco oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Schon alleine beim Wort Praktikum kräuseln sich die Nackenhaare. Gerade im IT/ EDV Bereich könnte ich ein Buch schreiben über Praktikas im Motherboardland.

Nachtrag:
Buch mit Negativberichten damit wir uns verstehen.  Ich freu mich aber schon auf die Bilder/ Videos vom Praktikanten der wieder eingemauert zwischen Kartons sitzt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe es bildlich vor mir, wie du vorm Automaten stehst und keinen Kaffee mehr bekommen kannst, weil Stephan ihn geplündert hat.


FAIL - Stephan trinkt keinen Kaffee 


Freestyler808 schrieb:


> lol, das mit dem Automaten kenne ich aber nicht Saeco oder?


Doch, glaub schon.


----------



## FrittenFett (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

@Nadelbaum Sutherland

Stell dir vor, ich werde in 2 Monaten 16 (Simme fahren... ) und mein Rechner hat mich bis jetzt 1180€ gekostet - alles selber gezahlt vom Geld fürs Zeitung austragen. 


Vielleicht zapft Stephan ja auch den Kaffee aus reinem Sadismus ab, nur damit du keinen bekommst?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wieso wohne ich so weit weg von PCGH??  

Würde da schon mal gerne ein Praktikum machen, aber aus der Schweiz kann ich da nicht jeden Tag Hin und zurück, und ein günstiges Hotelzimmer würde immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> alles selber gezahlt vom Geld fürs Zeitung austragen.



Wie viel Tonnen Zeitungen hast du denn dafür austragen müssen? 
Ich hab mein Geld als Schüler für Nachhilfe kassiert, das war einfacher und brachte viel ein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Die armen Kinder


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Geld als Schüler für Nachhilfe kassiert, das war einfacher und brachte viel ein.


Du wurdest dafür bezahlt das du in die Schüler-Nachhilfe gehst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die armen Kinder



die sind durch mich alle klüger geworden.  



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du wurdest dafür bezahlt das du in die Schüler-Nachhilfe gehst?



Ich hab das privat gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



GameServer schrieb:


> Schon alleine beim Wort Praktikum kräuseln sich die Nackenhaare. Gerade im IT/ EDV Bereich könnte ich ein Buch schreiben über Praktikas im Motherboardland.



Ein Praktikant mit eigenen Themen - was will man mehr 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> FAIL - Stephan trinkt keinen Kaffee



/durchgefallen 



> Doch, glaub schon.





Freestyler808 schrieb:


> lol, das mit dem Automaten kenne ich
> aber nicht Saeco oder?


klingt nach "einschlägiger Berufserfahrung"


----------



## FrittenFett (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

@quanten

Den Monat 100€, seit November 2009 trage ich aus... kannst dir ja den Papier-Spam vorstellen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Welcher Verlag zahlt einem Schüler 100€ fürs Austragen der Zeitung? 
Mein Bruder hat das mal gemacht, ein Jahr lang und dafür 25 DM bekommen und er musste eine Menge schleppen.


----------



## Zero_Cube (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wer brauch schon Kaffee aus der Maschine ?! o_O

Filter Kaffee FTW.

Meine persönlicher Favorit, Frappé mit Milch und nen hauch Zimt ! , schnell und einfach


----------



## sfc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welcher Verlag zahlt einem Schüler 100€ fürs Austragen der Zeitung?
> Mein Bruder hat das mal gemacht, ein Jahr lang und dafür 25 DM bekommen und er musste eine Menge schleppen.



Hab schon vor 10 Jahren 190 Mark im Monat für einmal die Woche austragen bekommen. Leider wollte der Typ, der das Samstags macht, einfach nicht seinen Job aufgeben. Sonst hätte ich es zwei Mal pro Wochen machen können und umgerechnet um die 200 Euro verdient. Einmal austragen hat so 4 STunden gedauert. 

Nur der Neugierde halber: Könnte man, wenn man beispielsweise Journalismus studiert, bei der PCGH eigentlich auch sein Praxissemester verbringen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Eric hat das iirc so gemacht, ja.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich habs gar nicht weit nach Fürth, weil ich an meinen Studienort Erlangen gezogen bin. Da kommt aber auch schon der kleine Haken: mein Studium ^^


----------



## Airbag (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> Hab schon vor 10 Jahren 190 Mark im Monat für einmal die Woche austragen bekommen. Leider wollte der Typ, der das Samstags macht, einfach nicht seinen Job aufgeben. Sonst hätte ich es zwei Mal pro Wochen machen können und umgerechnet um die 200 Euro verdient. Einmal austragen hat so 4 STunden gedauert.
> 
> Nur der Neugierde halber: Könnte man, wenn man beispielsweise Journalismus studiert, bei der PCGH eigentlich auch sein Praxissemester verbringen?




Dass kommt auf die Praktikumsordnung drauf an. Immerhin sollte man sich im Vorraus anschauen ob es überhaupt anerkannt wird. Dürfte aber für Studiengänge wie Journalismus, Germanitk, Aglisitik oder Geschichte normalerweise kein Problem sein. Für mich als WInf dann eher, weil es weder als technisches (außer man verbringt die Zeit bei den ITlern für das Gebäude) noch als kaufmännisches Praktikum anerkannt werden kann.


----------



## sfc (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Airbag schrieb:


> Dass kommt auf die Praktikumsordnung drauf an. Immerhin sollte man sich im Vorraus anschauen ob es überhaupt anerkannt wird. Dürfte aber für Studiengänge wie Journalismus, Germanitk, Aglisitik oder Geschichte normalerweise kein Problem sein. Für mich als WInf dann eher, weil es weder als technisches (außer man verbringt die Zeit bei den ITlern für das Gebäude) noch als kaufmännisches Praktikum anerkannt werden kann.



Ich habe ab Oktober Praxissemester und ein Praktikum bei der PCGH würde perfekt zu meinem Studiengang passen, da ich zufälligerweise  Technikjournalismus studiere.  Weil ich aber in der Nähe von Bonn meine Studentenwohnung habe, wäre das finanziell äußerst schwierig zu stemmen. Ich müsste dann binnen 6 Monaten zwei Mal umziehen. Einmal in den Süden - und anschließend wieder zurück. Und wahrscheinlich gibt es eh nur so wenig dafür, dass man damit keine Wohnung betreiben kann. Es ist allgemein nicht mal üblich, für sowas überhaupt Geld zu kriegen.


----------



## B4CKF!sH (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

würde ich 18 sein, und ca. 450km näher an Fürth wohnen würde ich glatt ne Bewerbung abschicken


----------



## DukeForever (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würde es so gerne machen ..bin 22, und erfülle eigentlich fast alle Punkte! bis auf das ich einigermaßen Englisch spreche.


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei mir waren es knappe 400 Kilometer Umzug. Ich habe es auch hingekriegt. Die Entfernung sollte nicht die Hauptrolle spielen.


----------



## Lotz24 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei mir wärens nur 28 Km leider fang ich schon eine Ausbildung an :/ hätt ich das früher gewusst


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Lotz24 schrieb:


> Bei mir wärens nur 28 Km leider fang ich schon eine Ausbildung an :/ hätt ich das früher gewusst


Du hättest allem ernstes wegen ein "Praktikum" bei PCGH deine Ausbildung versetzt/ ausgelassen? 

Also schon mal vorweg, ich habe nichts gegen PCGH und das Lager von PCGH wäre für mich wie das Bernsteinzimmer  Aber eine sichere solide Ausbildung wäre mir im Leben wichtiger als jedes noch so verlockende Praktikum. 

PCGH sucht bestimmt auch nach deiner Ausbildung noch Praktikanten.


----------



## Lotz24 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich hätte auch im Februar anfangen können^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habs gar nicht weit nach Fürth, weil ich an meinen Studienort Erlangen gezogen bin. Da kommt aber auch schon der kleine Haken: mein Studium ^^



Ich sollte in Zukunft deine Posts weniger zerreißen, sonst nimmst du es irgendwann persönlich und lauerst mir irgendwann in der Erlanger Innenstadt auf.  Ironie


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich wohne zu weit weg und muss erst mal meine Ausbildung hin bekommen....

Denke mal das ich bei euch mehr bekomme als ich ihr în meiner Ausbildung...

*Anforderungsprofil: *
• Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt =bin 20 kein ding
• technikbegeistert = wäre ich sonst ihr ???
• hardwareinteressiert = HALLO KLAR !!
• zuverlässig und gewissenhaft = Denke schon !!!
• haben gute Spiele-Kenntnisse = JA HABE ICH !!!
• haben Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit = Muss x Frauen auf arbeit zusammen arbeiten is kein ding !
• sind flexibel und belastbar = Jo geht schon !!!
• haben gute Internetkenntnisse und beherrschen einen sicheren Umgang mit MS-Office = Das letzt lässt sich lernen ^^
• haben gute Englischkenntnisse = Naja....^^
• haben eine sichere und flotte Schreibe = Lassen wir das bei mir lieber ^^
• haben Spaß an kreativer Arbeit und Schreiben = Das erste kein Ding das letzte ihr kennt mich xD


----------



## Lotz24 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich sollte in Zukunft deine Posts weniger zerreißen, sonst nimmst du es irgendwann persönlich und lauerst mir irgendwann in der Erlanger Innenstadt auf.  Ironie


Treffpunkt Arcaden vorm Saturn


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Gibts auch Schlümpfe in Erlangen? Nein die hama aufgehangen! La la lalala la lalala


----------



## Lotz24 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

[Offtopic]lassen wir mal JBO und des Offtopic gelaber bevor noch ein Mod böse wird^^[/Offtopic]


----------



## Slipknot79 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Zu hohe Nachfrage, zu niedrige Gehälter, ich mache da nicht mit.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob PCGH überhaupt schon einen Praktikanten hat oder ob Sie immer noch suchen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich glaube kürzlich einen neuen Autor in den News gesehen zu haben, aber das müsste natürlich auch kein Praktikant sein.


----------



## sfc (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



GameServer schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob PCGH überhaupt schon einen Praktikanten hat oder ob Sie immer noch suchen?



Dann hätte die Sucheanfrage ja nicht schon wieder auf der Main gestanden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Vorsorge FTW!


----------



## Anser (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Lotz24 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Arcaden vorm Saturn



Sagen wir beim Chinesen im Basement, dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Praktikanten anstatt Festangestellte werden gesucht ..... hmmm ..... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Praktikanten anstatt Festangestellte werden gesucht ..... hmmm ..... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt



Sparen muss jeder...


----------



## Slipknot79 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Praktikanten anstatt Festangestellte werden gesucht ..... hmmm ..... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt




Yop, du hast schon recht. Fehlt noch "Zeitarbeiter".


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Praktikanten anstatt Festangestellte werden gesucht ..... hmmm ..... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


Das macht doch heute jede noch so kleine oder große Firma. 

In meiner Praktikumszeit habe ich aber die Könige der Praktikanten Einsteller gefunden. Die haben Praktikanten verheizt dafür gibt es keinen Vergleich.


----------



## Gnome (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ihr sucht doch nur irgend nen Trottel der sein Leben bei "PCGH in Gefahr" aufs Spiel setzt


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Gnome schrieb:


> Ihr sucht doch nur irgend nen Trottel der sein Leben bei "PCGH in Gefahr" aufs Spiel setzt


 
 Kann gut sein


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würde sehr gerne das Praktikum machen. Alle Dinge treffen eigentlich zu. 

Obwohl ich mit 18 nicht sterben will...  

Nur, na ja, ich bin zur Hälfte Italiener und wohne auch in Italien.


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was genau soll man unter "gute Internetkenntnisse" verstehen? Serven kann ja wohl jeder...


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Du musst wissen ob du an der nächsten Internetkreuzung links oder rechts abbiegen musst um an die Ziel IP zu kommen ohne über die Firewall zu fahren und Trojaner einzukassieren sonst wird es mit der nächsten PCGH Ausgabe nichts wenn das Anti-Virenprogramm alles blockiert wie vor einigen Monaten (... durch einen Fehlalarm... welche Ausgabe war das nochmal?).... und natürlich solltest du HTML und PHP draufhaben.



> PC Games Hardware vergibt Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen


Gibt das ein Top 10 Ranking oder nur die besten drei?


----------



## Manny G. (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> • Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt​



Sooo`n Sc******ß...


----------



## Bennz (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ich würde ja auch mal mitmachen, nur umziehen fürn praktika platz hmmm

gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, nur über die woche da zu sein, ohne extreme Hotel/Motel kosten??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ich558 schrieb:


> Was genau soll man unter "gute Internetkenntnisse" verstehen? Serven kann ja wohl jeder...


Ich surfe lieber  

Dinge wie im iNet recherchieren und gute News-Quellen finden, ist  sehr hilfreich. Erfahrungen mit CMS sind nice to have.


----------



## Bennz (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ich558 schrieb:


> Was genau soll man unter "gute Internetkenntnisse" verstehen? Serven kann ja wohl jeder...


 
da fängt es doch schon an xD


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Bennz schrieb:


> da fängt es doch schon an xD


 Dumme automatische Schreibkorrektur des iPhones
edit: Das war gar nicht die Schreibkorrektur  sondern menschliches Versagen *schäm*


----------



## Bennz (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ich558 schrieb:


> Dumme automatische Schreibkorrektur des iPhones
> edit: Das war gar nicht die Schreibkorrektur  sondern menschliches Versagen *schäm*


 
ach Hör auf


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Dann mache ich mir auch mal den Spaß:
*Anforderungsprofil: *• Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt - Ich bin 26, ja so alt schon. Habe von Kollegen schon Angebote zum Golf spielen bekommen 
• technikbegeistert - Ob EDV/ IT/ Elektrotechnik/ Elektrik/ Weiße Waren/ Braune Waren ... gibt mir ein Schraubendreher und ich bastle an allem herum. 
• hardwareinteressiert - Ob AMD oder Intel, ob nVidia oder ATI/ AMD - Ich habe keine Vorurteile oder Favoriten - Ich liebe jedes Stück Hardware 
• zuverlässig und gewissenhaft - In der Regel mache ich das was man mir sagt oder in Auftrag gibt immer nach besten Wissen und Gewissen und meistens immer zur Zufriedenheit anderer.
• haben gute Spiele-Kenntnisse - Da könnte es Probleme geben, für Online Spiele wie WOW und Co habe ich nichts übrig. Und so Belagerungsspiele wie Siedler (obwohl ich immer mit gejubelt habe wen der Geologe aus Siedler 4 "jipieee" gerufen hat) oder Age of Empires habe ich auch keine Interesse. Und solche Spiele wie Far Cry 2 gehen mir aufm Keks. Wenn ich schon ein Lager "säubere" soll das gefälligst euch so bleiben!
• haben Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit - Hab ich gar nicht, bin Einzelkämpfer und glücklich wen man mich in meiner Arbeit in Frieden lässt
• sind flexibel und belastbar - Hallo? Ich bin mit 2 kleineren Brüder aufgewachsen und lebe nun seit über 6 Jahren unter einer Terroristen Familie - Dagegen war die Leitung in der Produktion ja reiner Spaß. Und ja als Geselle hatte ich schon mal Mitarbeiter UNTER mir. Allerdings haben die Ausländer meistens das gemacht was Sie wollten. So schmissen wir 2 Deutsche das Produktionsabteil auch mal alleine. Und noch was, ich lebe mit Thüringer zusammen, wenn man HIER nicht flexibel ist hat man verloren!(!!)
• haben gute Internetkenntnisse und beherrschen einen sicheren Umgang mit MS-Office - Office 95/ 98/ XP/ 2003 und 2007 ... was nutzt ihr? Ich kenne Sie alle. Und im Internet bin ich quasi zu Hause. Habe nicht um sonst immer ein Laptop im Bett der mich Internet mäßig immer aufm laufenden hält. Manche brauchen eine Morgenzigarette, ich meine täglich gib mir E-Mails. 
• haben gute Englischkenntnisse - Schulenglisch + Technisches Englisch und LCCI Business Englisch (Pre. Version mit Auszeichnung), sollte reichen 
• haben eine sichere und flotte Schreibe - Aber Hallo ... meine Berichte auf Amazon/ dooyoo und Ciao schreiben sich nicht alleine  Und bei Ciao gab es für mein iPhone 3G S Bericht sogar einen Diamanten 
• haben Spaß an kreativer Arbeit und Schreiben - Ich denke mal, seit dem Bastard PC habe ich genug gezeigt das ich "Kreativ" (Verrückt) sein kann. 

Jetzt fehlt an dieser Stelle nur noch eine Frage: "Hätten Sie Lust unser Team zu unterstützen"? - Nein habe ich nicht. Nimmt es aber bitte nicht Persönlich. Was Praktikas anbetrifft hatte ich bis jetzt never ever Glück. Alles was man sich so in Praktikanten Geschichten erzählt habe ich alles schon durch. Das reicht von Putzfrau bis Antiaggressionssack bzw. Spielball der Abteilung was sogar bis zu schweren Beleidigungen und Drohungen gegenüber mir geführt hat. Deshalb bleibe ich lieber zu Hause und zähle die Berge auf der Raufasertapete als meine Lebenszeit noch mal für ein Praktikum weg zu schmeißen. ​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Deine Erfahrungen sind schade ... ich kann man an keinen Praktikanten erinnern, dem es nicht gefallen hat - im Gegenteil, die sind idR begeistert  gewesen.


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Naja, erzählen kann nur derjenige der das PCGH in Gefahr Video überlebt. 


Ach, wann kommt denn das neue?


----------



## Slipknot79 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Praktikas sorgen wohl langsam aber sich genauso für nen Imageschaden wie Zeitarbeiter. Auf Gamestar lauft auch gerade ne Pratikantenstelle, 400EUR je Monat für 6 Monate in München. Lächerlich.

Bin auch für mehr Fixanstellungen (nach Tarifen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

München ist äh teuer  Oder man darf jeden Morgen ne Stunde lang pendeln.


----------



## Slipknot79 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das Umland von München ist auch nicht wesentlich billiger. Um ordentliche Gehälter kommt dort niemand rum.


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> äh




Die marc'sche Beschreibung.

Glückwunsch, Slipknot79. Du hats es geschafft, Marc zu übertreffen. ^^


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Bennz schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch mal mitmachen, nur umziehen fürn praktika platz hmmm
> 
> gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, nur über die woche da zu sein, ohne extreme Hotel/Motel kosten??


In Fürth/Erlangen/Nürnberg gibt es schon ein paar WGs/Wohnheime die Zimmer für kleines Geld haben. Du solltest wegen den ganzen Studenten nur rechtzeitig anfragen. 



> Jetzt fehlt an dieser Stelle nur noch eine Frage: "Hätten Sie Lust unser  Team zu unterstützen"? - Nein habe ich nicht. Nimmt es aber bitte nicht  Persönlich. Was Praktikas anbetrifft hatte ich bis jetzt never ever  Glück. Alles was man sich so in Praktikanten Geschichten erzählt habe  ich alles schon durch. Das reicht von Putzfrau bis Antiaggressionssack  bzw. Spielball der Abteilung was sogar bis zu schweren Beleidigungen und  Drohungen gegenüber mir geführt hat. Deshalb bleibe ich lieber zu Hause  und zähle die Berge auf der Raufasertapete als meine Lebenszeit noch  mal für ein Praktikum weg zu schmeißen.


Ich kann da Marc nur zustimmen. Bei der PCGH gibt es solche Sachen nicht. Natürlich musst du das auch wollen. Es lohnt sich aber. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das es bei Praktika auch mal anders kommen kann. Du kannst ein Praktikum in der *freien Marktwirtschaft* nicht mit einem solchen Praktikum vergleichen. Glaub mir, ich habe da auch schon einiges hinter mir.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Hat das neue PCGH Gebäude keinen Keller oder Dachboden wo man für den Praktikanten ein Feldbett aufstellen kann? Waschen kann er sich ja mit dem Waschbecken aufm Betriebsklo. Und wenn das WLAN stark genug ist hat er Abends und am We etwas Unterhaltung, sofern Laptop vorhanden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Der Lautstärkeraum hat ein gemütliches Sofa, allerdings ist da der WLAN-Empfang eher mies.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Lautstärkeraum hat ein gemütliches Sofa, allerdings ist da der WLAN-Empfang eher mies.


 
Meinst du den "Geräuschlosen Raum" wo ihr Lüfter und alles was sonst noch Lüfter hat Testet? Hm ... ein Raum der vor Stille nur so schreit. Wird man davon nicht irre?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Deine Sätze werden auch immer kürzer. Warst wohl zu lange drin.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Deine Sätze werden auch immer kürzer. Warst wohl zu lange drin.


 
Na ... kein Mobbing


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Och, niemand mobbt den armen Marc.

Dafür hat er bei viel zu viele PCGH Vidoes mitgemacht.


----------



## K-on-road (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Art Beruf, den man hier als Praktikant ausführt?


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mädchenfüralles ?! ^^


----------



## K-on-road (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Achso, wie schon gesagt "Kaffee holen" und solche Dinge. 
Also ein echter Traumjob!


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

@ K-o-n-road und FrittenFett:
Man ist Journalist. Du arbeitest an Artikeln und Tests mit. Du schreibst eigene Artikel für Online und Print. Du nimmst an Meetings teil und darfst eigene Vorschläge einbringen. Nebenbei trifft man dort noch sehr viele andere Leute.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



K-on-road schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Art Beruf, den man hier als Praktikant ausführt?


 
Kanonenfutter, Phasenprüfer, ... als Praktikant hat man keinen anderen Titel oder Zusatz, einfach nur Praktikant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



K-on-road schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eigentlich diese Art Beruf, den man hier als Praktikant ausführt?


Sklave? Opfa? n00b? DAU? *SCNR*


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sklave? Opfa? n00b? DAU? *SCNR*


 
Warum erinnert mich das alles irgenwie an das Ultra Luxe in Fallout New Vegas, warum?


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

an wen muss ich eig wenden wenn ich fragen zum Praktikum habe?? werd nämlich im sommer 18 und bin dann auch mit der schule feritg, würde daher auch optimal für mich passen


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> • Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt





Manny G. schrieb:


> Sooo`n Sc******ß...


 
Ja ja, man muss über 18Jahre sein, darunter würde das Jugendschmutz .... ehmmm..... ich meinte Jugendschutz-Gesetzt  den Praktikanten helfen und sie dürften nicht ausgebeutet werden wie die über 18Jährigen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ja ja, man muss über 18Jahre sein, darunter würde das Jugendschmutz .... ehmmm..... ich meinte Jugendschutz-Gesetzt  den Praktikanten helfen und sie dürften nicht ausgebeutet werden wie die über 18Jährigen


 
Ach, da gibts genug Betriebe, die das nicht interessiert...


----------



## B00 (1. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ja ja, man muss über 18Jahre sein, darunter würde das Jugendschmutz .... ehmmm..... ich meinte Jugendschutz-Gesetzt  den Praktikanten helfen und sie dürften nicht ausgebeutet werden wie die über 18Jährigen


 
Man muss 18 jahre alt sein, um Kaffee kochen zu dürfen ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> an wen muss ich eig wenden wenn ich fragen zum Praktikum habe?? werd nämlich im sommer 18 und bin dann auch mit der schule feritg, würde daher auch optimal für mich passen


Wende dich am besten an Marco Albert, erwarte aufgrund der momentan stattfindenden Cebit aber keine Blitzantwort.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



B00 schrieb:


> Man muss 18 jahre alt sein, um Kaffee kochen zu dürfen ?


 
Wer weiß, was sich die Redakteure alles in den Kaffee kippen lassen...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich glaube PCGH würde mächtig einen in die Glocken bekommen wen ein Artikel über ein Spiel ohne Jugendfreigabe von einem Minderjährigen gespielt/ getestet und dann noch einen Artikel darüber schreiben würden. Somit würde PCGH die USK ignorieren. Und dich denke das würden so einige Anwälte nicht OK finden.

Dazu gibt es das Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz mit strengen Richtlinien die ein Betrieb einhalten MUSS. Wenn man Minderjährige Beschäftigt, brauch es dazu nicht auch ein Betriebsrat oder einen Meister oder was auch immer? Und als Minderjähriger haften die Eltern ... ab der Volljährigkeit haftet man selber. Wie würden es eure Eltern wohl finden wen ausversehen oder aus dumm dusselei ihr einen Kaffee über ein EVGA SR2 mit 2 Xeon Prozessoren und 4 nVidia GTX 580 kippt? Was im Wert so ungefähr viele 1000€ macht? Als Minderjähriger brauch es dazu auch die Erlaubnis euer Eltern! Würden eure Eltern erlauben (um es mal auf Eltern Deutsch Auszudrücken) bei son Computerdingda Magazin mitzumachen.

Das ab 18 Jahren (Volljährig) macht also alle mal Sinn.


----------



## B00 (3. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



B00 schrieb:


> Man muss 18 jahre alt sein, um Kaffee kochen zu dürfen ?


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was sich die Redakteure alles in den Kaffee kippen lassen...


 
 Dafür gibts dann ne App oder wie die Dinger heißen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Push Trainee for coffee ASAP app, jo.


----------



## K-on-road (5. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ok, danke für die Auskunft. Würde gern mal in so eine Arbeit reinschnuppern. Leider bin ich 1. noch nicht 18 und wohne ich 2. zu weit weg  Vllt wird es nächstes Jahr was


----------



## AlreadyDead (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Also im BERUFE.NET der Arbeitsagentur steht unter dem Titel: Redaktionsassistent (was man dann ja wäre, nach dem Praktikum) Vergütung: Bei dieser Tätigkeit kann die tarifliche Bruttogrundvergütung beispielsweise € 2.295 bis € 2.871 im Monat betragen. Und für jmd. ohne Abi und inner Redaktion, ist das Kaffee holen doch nen guter Start


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Also im BERUFE.NET der Arbeitsagentur steht unter dem Titel: Redaktionsassistent (was man dann ja wäre, nach dem Praktikum) Vergütung: Bei dieser Tätigkeit kann die tarifliche Bruttogrundvergütung beispielsweise € 2.295 bis € 2.871 im Monat betragen. Und für jmd. ohne Abi und inner Redaktion, ist das Kaffee holen doch nen guter Start


 
OMG ... das was ich zum Zeitvertreib für Ciao und Amazon kostenlos und Ehrenamtlich mache bekommen andere über 2.230€ dafür  Ich habe doch immer gewusst das ich Mist gelernt habe  Nicht an der Hardware schrauben, darüber schreiben bringt Kohle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



AlreadyDead schrieb:


> Also im BERUFE.NET der Arbeitsagentur steht unter dem Titel: Redaktionsassistent (was man dann ja wäre, nach dem Praktikum) Vergütung: Bei dieser Tätigkeit kann die tarifliche Bruttogrundvergütung beispielsweise € *2.295 bis € 2.871 im Monat* betragen. Und für jmd. ohne Abi und inner Redaktion, ist das Kaffee holen doch nen guter Start


 
Ich denke mal nicht, dass die das bezahlen!
Ich glaub es kommt immer auf die Größe des Maganzins an!


----------



## homunkulus (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass die das bezahlen!
> Ich glaub es kommt immer auf die Größe des Maganzins an!


 
Sehe ich auch so. Da es auf 6 Monate hinausläuft und manch ein Praktikant ja deswegen auch umziehen, muss denke ich schon das die Vergütung zw. 500€ und 900€ liegt. Mal so grob geschätzt


----------



## Floppy90 (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Sehr „grob“.


----------



## Standeck (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich bewerbe mich auch. Meine grösste Stärke ist das ich es immer schaffe mich vor anstregender Arbeit erfolgreich zu drücken. Mache ich Fehler kann ich es auch auf andere abwälzen und stehe selbst als großer Held da. Ich arbeite auch gern im Team wenn die anderen die Arbeit machen. Da steuere ich immer Kommentare bei die die anderen ablenken und nichts Produktives zum Projekt beisteuern. Ich hab auch schon mal gehört was sone Krafikkarte ist und spiele selbst gern Karten während der Arbeitszeit. Vorrangig Schafkopfen und Watten. Spielebegeistert bin ich auch, vor allem Mensch ärgere dich nicht und Monopoly sind meine Favoriten. Durch Betrug schaffe ich es auch immer zu gewinnen. Was mir besonders gefällt ist heimlich die Kaffekasse meiner Kollegen zu plündern und Arbeitsgeräte mitgehen zu lassen. Die versteigere ich dann auf Ebay. Wenn ich dann bei euch bin werde ich überall versteckte Alkohol Depots anlegen und meine Fahne versuchen mit Kaugummi zu überdecken während ich weibliche Mitarbeiter gerne überall unanständig berühre. Die Mobbing Techniken zu verfeinern ist ein großes Hobby von mir das ich sehr erfolgreich betreibe. Was ich ebenfalls super finde wenn ich ständig mies gelaunt bin und mich bei allen wegen jeder Nichtigkeit beschweren kann. Was ich auch gut kann ist über ein Thema über das ich berichten soll im Internet bei Google suchen und dann den Text per Copy und Paste in MS Office, das ich illegal heruntergeladen habe, hinein zu kopieren und meinen Namen darüberschreibe und dann auf Speichern drücken oder ausdrucken.

Ich bin mir sicher das ihr mich nehmt und habe auch allen meinen Freunden schon erzählt das ich jetzt bei PCGH Chefreduktur bin. Es gefällt mir nämlich sehr wenn ich mich vor anderen aufspielen kann und wenn ich was zum angeben habe, weil ich nämlich sehr große Minderwertigkeits Komplexe habe. Mein Bewährungshelfer unterstützt diese Bewerbung ebenfalls und hofft das ihr mich trotz Kleptomanie und Psychischen Problemen nehmt. Also bis bald in eurer Redaktur.


----------



## FrittenFett (6. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ganz ruhig, der Onkel D0kt0r kommt gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Standeck schrieb:


> ... und meine Fahne versuchen mit Kaugummi zu überdecken während ich weibliche Mitarbeiter gerne überall unanständig berühre. ...



nehmt ihn und macht ein Video von seinem Gesicht, wenn er in der Red ankommt


----------



## Standeck (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nehmt ihn und macht ein Video von seinem Gesicht, wenn er in der Red ankommt



Warum weil es keine Frauen dort gibt?


----------



## FrittenFett (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich habe gehört, dass durch Alkhol Einfluss eher gleichgeschlechtliche Individuen attraktiver werden, also...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass durch Alkhol Einfluss eher gleichgeschlechtliche Individuen attraktiver werden, also...


 
Oder wenig Erfolg bei andersgeschlechtlichen Individuen!


----------



## FrittenFett (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich meinte nur, dass die lieben Redakteure bei ihrer nächsten Weihnachstfeier mit Standeck ein bisschen mehr Punsch in den Rum tun sollten.


----------



## huntertech (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Achja, ich würd auch gern, bin aber erst 15 und am anderen Ende von Deutschland  Aber wartets ab, in 4 Jahren komm ich rüber mal bei euch den Alltag stören


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. März 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> an wen muss ich eig wenden wenn ich fragen zum Praktikum habe?? werd nämlich im sommer 18 und bin dann auch mit der schule feritg, würde daher auch optimal für mich passen


 
Fragen zum Praktikum bitte an mich unter ma@pcgh.de. Bewerbungen bitte direkt an online@pcgameshardware.de.

Marco


----------



## TheKampfkugel (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Achja, ich würd auch gern, bin aber erst 15 und am anderen Ende von Deutschland  Aber wartets ab, in 4 Jahren komm ich rüber mal bei euch den Alltag stören


 Sign xD


----------



## DaPutzy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wäre alles kein Problem,.. aber welche Schule gibt einem schon 6 Monate frei, um im Hardware-Jungel rumzuturnen. Meine denk ich nicht  werd aber mal fragen, man(n) kann ja nie wissen O.o
Bin immerhin an einem BSZ für Informationstechnologie 

MfG Eliminas_Oo aka. DaPutzy

SysProf
Logo


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



DaPutzy schrieb:


> Wäre alles kein Problem,.. aber welche Schule gibt einem schon 6 Monate frei, um im Hardware-Jungel rumzuturnen. Meine denk ich nicht  werd aber mal fragen, man(n) kann ja nie wissen O.o


Tja, macht das Abi in RLP, dann ist man nach 12,5 Jahren fertig und kann bis zum Wintersemester sowas machen, falls man Lust hat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Abitur wird eh übergewertet.


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Hey, dann kann ich mir ja die knappen 1,5 Jahre jetzt sparen....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Abitur wird eh übergewertet.


 
Das auch, aber dann ist man 18 *und *man hat Zeit!


----------



## huntertech (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Siehst du völlig falsch  Ich mach erstmal Abi fertig, dann technischen Journalismus studieren und nach aktueller Planung ab nach Bayern zur PCGH . Ich könnt mir so garnicht vorstellen, in 1 1/4 Jahren schon arbeiten zu gehen 0.o.


----------



## sfc (9. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Darf man fragen, wo du dein Studium machen willst? Nicht zufällig in Sankt Augustin?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Siehst du völlig falsch  Ich mach erstmal Abi fertig, dann technischen Journalismus studieren und nach aktueller Planung ab nach Bayern zur PCGH . Ich könnt mir so garnicht vorstellen, in 1 1/4 Jahren schon arbeiten zu gehen 0.o.


 
Das ergeht wohl jedem so. Aber wenn der Job passt, dann ist diese Einstellung schnell vergessen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sushimann (23. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

In welche Richtung geht denn das Praktikum? Ist das in Richtung Journalismus oder mehr in Richtung Technik? Da ich Wintersemester mit dem Ingenieursinformatik Studium anfangen will, suche ich noch vergeblich nach einem Vorpraktikum in Richtung Netzwerktechnik oder Elektrotechnik. Und da ihr Praktikanten sucht, wäre das natürlich die Traumkombi . Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Redaktionsassistent in die Richtung geht oder? Wisst ihr da vielleicht mehr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich wäre mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein Praktikum bei PCGH viel journalistisches Umfasst (= Artikel schreiben), aber wenig Netzwerktechnik (im Best Case steht mal wieder ein ?LAN-Test an) und keinerlei Elektrotechnik enthält.


----------



## Sushimann (24. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein Praktikum bei PCGH viel journalistisches Umfasst (= Artikel schreiben), aber wenig Netzwerktechnik (im Best Case steht mal wieder ein ?LAN-Test an) und keinerlei Elektrotechnik enthält.



Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann werd ich das wohl kaum machen können. Schade.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (24. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was darf den ein Praktikant bei euch so machen, außer Kaffee kochen und sauber machen 
Mal im ernst ohne scherze, wäre es nicht besser eine oder mehrere Vollzeitkraft einzustellen als immer wieder Praktikanten zu verheizen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei uns machen Praktikant alles Mögliche, siehe Praktikumsberichte. Sie werden [falls möglich] in den Print- wie Online-Alltag voll integriert.


----------



## FrittenFett (24. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

... aber auch solche Sachen wie todesmutige Druckluft Kühlung aus der Sprühdose.


----------



## PMvP (25. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Standeck schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch gern im Team wenn die anderen die Arbeit machen.


 
Teamwork = Wenn fünf Leute für etwas bezahlt werden, was vier billiger tun könnten, wenn sie nur zu dritt wären und zwei davon verhindert.

Fragt nicht wo ich das her habe... Ich habs vergessen. Evt. 2c4, das Wörterbuch der Richtigdichtung, falls es noch jemand kennt. Ging aus Protest offline, als das Internet zum Rundfunk erklärt wurde...


Aber mal wieder direkt zum Thema:
Könntet Ihr neben guten Englischkenntnissen auch gute Kenntnisse der deutschen Rechtschreibung voraussetzen? Wenn ich hier von "Praktikas" lese, dann kriege ich nervöse Zuckungen.
Rechtsschreibkorrektur alleine reicht da leider nicht aus, so gut ist noch keine gestrickt.

Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Mal im ernst ohne scherze, wäre es nicht besser eine oder mehrere Vollzeitkraft einzustellen als immer wieder Praktikanten zu verheizen ?


 
Praktikanten sind billiger und machen einfach alles.


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Praktikanten sind billiger und machen einfach alles.



Gute Praktikanten scheinen aber schwer zu finden zu sein, oder hat PCGH einfach nur einen so grossen Verschleiss?


----------



## zøtac (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Naja, bei den Delta Experimenten sind bestimmt einige Draufgegangen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

*@ Rolk*

Vorrat FTW, mein Lieber


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gute Praktikanten scheinen aber schwer zu finden zu sein, oder hat PCGH einfach nur einen so grossen Verschleiss?


 
Die Lager müssen wieder aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## zøtac (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Lager müssen wieder aufgefüllt werden.


Mhmm, ich glaub die ham da noch 10-20 Praktikanten in OVP


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



zøtac schrieb:


> ... in OVP


 
Öhm.. OVP? 
Ich weiß nicht, über welche Schutzschaltungen Praktikanten verfügen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nicht Over Voltage Protection, sondern Originalverpackung


----------



## FrittenFett (26. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mit Ausstattung (Verzichtserklärung und Organspendeausweis) ?!


----------



## tolga9009 (30. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Rein aus Interesse: mit wie vielen Praktikanten habt ihr euch bis jetzt schon eingedeckt? Ich lese nämlich in letzter Zeit in meinen Feeds ständig diese Zeilen - es erscheint wohl bald neben der "PCGH Premium" eine Budget-Variante in Form einer "PCGH Praktikanten Edition" .


----------



## MisterG (30. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Langsam nervt es.....diese ständigen "News" in eigener Sache. Hatte mich als Newsschreiber beworben neulich, aber keine Antwort bisher. Nichtmal eine Absage. sammelt ihr die Bewerbungen oder lasst ihr die so zum Spass durch den Reisswolf?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Praktikanten einzustellen ist halt ein probates mittel um effektiv Geld zu sparen, auch bei PCGH.
Lieber immer wieder Praktikanten einstellen, also in regelmäßigen Intervallen das sie immer parat stehen und sie für in der Regel niedere Dienste verwenden kann, als fix angestellte (Vollzeitkräfte) einzustellen die immens mehr Geld verlangen bzw erwarten würden.
"Geld regiert die Welt", dieser Spruch trifft halt auch auf PCGH zu...


----------



## MisterG (30. April 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mir egal,

eine Absage ist wohl das mindeste was man erwarten kann. Alles andere ist unhöflich.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ja das mit den Bewerbungen für die Newsschreiber ist schon so ne Sache. Man muss aber wohl auch einfach etwas Geduld haben. Beim ersten mal hats bei mir auch ewig gedauert, bis da ne Absage kam, ABER Sie kam 

Bei so einem Praktikum ist es halt immer so ne Sache. Wirklich nutzen daraus ziehen würden sicherlich Leute, die mal später in den Journalismus wollen. Da ist halt nur die Frage, ob die HP/Forum da so die entsprechende Zielgruppe für ein Praktikum enthält. Ich befürchte eher weniger.

Ansonsten gibt es halt noch so ein paar kranke Leute, die halt allgemein das mal gern machen würden, aber die sind wohl entweder noch Schüler (<18) oder stehen im Berufsleben, womit das auch wieder gegessen wäre.

Naja, und dann gibt es noch viel weniger ganz kranke Leute zu denen ich mich zähle, die wohl echt bock drauf hätten, aber halt im Studium hängen etc., und den Hauptfocus halt darauf legen würden, an NDA-Material zu kommen.

Ich z.B. würde halt machen was ich muss, und daneben halt an NDA Material mir so viel rein pfeifen wie nur irgend wie geht  

naja, und Visitenkarten sammeln  

Einen Ansprechpartner haben ist immer gut


----------



## wave-lab (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

So lansgam verliert diese NEWS dass, was sie "Besonders" macht... 
Sie vergilbt zwischen den anderen News


----------



## tolga9009 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Und noch einmal... Also so langsam ist's genug mit diesem "Spam"!


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Jedes Mal, wenn ich die News lese, würde ich am liebsten eine Bewerbung für in drei Jahren schreiben. Aber wartet ab, ich komm schon noch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Und noch einmal... Also so langsam ist's genug mit diesem "Spam"!


 
Es ist genug, wenn wir genug Leute gefunden haben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Und noch einmal... Also so langsam ist's genug mit diesem "Spam"!


 
Ist doch deren Website, wenn die Redaktion welche sucht !? Wenn du dieses eine Thema einfach überfliegst, kostet dich das vielleicht eine halbe Sekunde.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es ist genug, wenn wir genug Leute gefunden haben.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Nur mal rein aus Interesse: Sucht ihr eigentlich immer Praktis oder liegts gerade an einem kurzzeitigen Praktikantenmangel?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wir suchen generell, derzeit haben wir zwei hier.


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Achso gut. *Auch will*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Bewerbungen für die Newsschreiber ist schon so ne Sache. Man muss aber wohl auch einfach etwas Geduld haben. Beim ersten mal hats bei mir auch ewig gedauert, bis da ne Absage kam, ABER Sie kam



Man sollte dabei auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass die eigene Bewerbung ggf. einfach nicht so schlecht war, dass man direkt in den Papierkorb wandert, aber andere noch besser waren. Wer hier die Autoren der News ein bißchen im Auge behält, der wird immer wieder feststellen, dass jemand neues auftaucht, aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwindet - der Job ist nicht unbedingt so, wie ihn sich jeder vorstellt. Da würde ich an Stelle der Red einem 3./4. platzierten auch nicht direkt eine Absage schicken, sondern erstmal gucken, ob der 1./2. Platzierte nicht das Handtuch wirft.

(alternativ kanns natürlich auch sein, dass die Bewerbung so schlecht war, dass sie als Scherz aufgefasst wurde   )



> Naja, und dann gibt es noch viel weniger ganz kranke Leute zu denen ich mich zähle, die wohl echt bock drauf hätten, ber halt im Studium hängen etc., und den Hauptfocus halt darauf legen würden, an NDA-Material zu kommen.



NDA-Richtlinien dürften auch eine Klausel beinhalten, die es untersagt, Informationen an dahergelaufene Aushilfskräfte weiterzugeben, die diese Informationen gar nicht brauchen


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Nur mal rein aus Interesse: Sucht ihr eigentlich immer Praktis oder liegts gerade an einem kurzzeitigen Praktikantenmangel?


 

Sowas wie nen Mangel gibts nicht. Man schaut, dass man möglichst viele Bewerber reinbekommt um die Gehälter zu drücken, und wenn 4 Monate lange gespamt werden muss, dann wird es so sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir suchen generell, derzeit haben wir zwei hier.


 
Wollten nur zwei?
Oder waren nur zwei euch gut genug?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was bringt's, wenn so viele Praktikanten gleichzeitig da sind? Die wollen alle angelernt und gefördert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wir haben üblicherweise zwei parallel. Aber wir nehmen auch schon deren Nachfolger für den Herbst entgegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## huntertech (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wie stehen denn so die Chancen, nach der Probezeit als überaus fleißiger, engagierter und zuverlässiger Prakti nen Job als Redakteur (bzw. erstmal Volontär) zu bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mehrere unserer heutigen Redakteure waren irgendwann mal auch Praktikanten bei PCGH - sofern ein Platz frei ist oder wird, sind die Chancen nicht schlecht. Natürlich nur, wenn Zeit und Können zu einem passenden Zeitpunkt aufeinander treffen. Ansonsten sind überaus fleißige, engagierte und zuverlässige Freie Mitarbeiter immer willkommen.


----------



## huntertech (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ok, danke. Bis in drei Jahren dann


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bist du dann fleißig, engagiert und zuverlässig (gutaussehend, gottgleich [...]) oder einfach nur 18? 



MfG,
Raff


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mehrere unserer heutigen Redakteure waren irgendwann mal auch Praktikanten bei PCGH [...]


 

...manche waren aber auch bei Konkurrenz tätig...

Ich gebe nur einen Tipp:
Dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Psychoblick!)


----------



## huntertech (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bist du dann fleißig, engagiert und zuverlässig (gutaussehend, gottgleich [...]) oder einfach nur 18?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beides ^^ Mit nem Zeugnisschnitt von 1,36 seh ich beim Fleiß keine Probleme  Bei dem Gottreich werd ich dich wohl enttäuschen müssen, dafür stimmt die Hardwaresucht 

Nur so nebenbei: Wann erscheint eigentlich die PCGH Extreme 02/2011? Möchte meinen eigenen Artikel möglichst bald in Händen halten *Trommelwirbel*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> ...manche waren aber auch bei Konkurrenz tätig...
> 
> Ich gebe nur einen Tipp:
> Dieses Bild:
> ...



Nice. Und aaaalt. Google-Cache? 
Das 3DC ist übrigens keine Konkurrenz. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Beides ^^ Mit nem Zeugnisschnitt von 1,36 seh ich beim Fleiß keine Probleme  Bei dem Gottreich werd ich dich wohl enttäuschen müssen, dafür stimmt die Hardwaresucht



Viel Göttlichkeit erhältst du eh erst, wenn du bei uns arbeitest. Wir sehen uns dann spätestens in 3 Jahren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## huntertech (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Viel Göttlichkeit erhältst du eh erst, wenn du bei uns arbeitest. Wir sehen uns dann spätestens in 3 Jahren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Frühestens 3 Jahren. Muss ja auch noch studieren. Weiß aber schon genau, welcher Grafikkarten-Fachredakteur sich dann 6 Monate mit mir rumärgern muss, lieber Raff


----------



## MisterG (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass die eigene Bewerbung ggf. einfach nicht so schlecht war, dass man direkt in den Papierkorb wandert, aber andere noch besser waren. Wer hier die Autoren der News ein bißchen im Auge behält, der wird immer wieder feststellen, dass jemand neues auftaucht, aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwindet - der Job ist nicht unbedingt so, wie ihn sich jeder vorstellt. Da würde ich an Stelle der Red einem 3./4. platzierten auch nicht direkt eine Absage schicken, sondern erstmal gucken, ob der 1./2. Platzierte nicht das Handtuch wirft.
> 
> (alternativ kanns natürlich auch sein, dass die Bewerbung so schlecht war, dass sie als Scherz aufgefasst wurde   )



Also okay, dass bei nem Praktikum evtl einiges mehr gefordert ist etc ist klar. Aber für einen Newsschreiber?! Wenn ich mir hier die News ansehe, also die nicht User-News, dann sind die wirklich oft voller Fehler oder einfach nur copy&paste + 0,00001% eigener Inhalt. Bemängle ich auch nicht so wirklich, also copy&paste mit ergänzungen weil man ne "New" ja nicht wirklich neu erfinden kann. man muss eben aus der Pressemitteilung oder Quelle das nötigste rausholen, es schön aufarbeiten und darstellen und fertig.

Ich würd sowas evtl auch umsonst machen (machen ja viele via User-News), aber wenn dann ständig diese Suchmeldungen hier kommen überlege ich langsam nach was ihr sucht? Brauch ich einen Doktortitel damit ich bei euch News schreiben darf oder müssen die Praktikanten alle schon nen Nobelpreis haben? Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.Die Suchmeldung kommt ja schon fast täglich und ich wette für den News sowie den Praktikantenteil haben sich etliche Teenies beworben. Aber da immer weiter gesucht wird und mir bezüglich der News keine Besserung in Qualität wie Quanität aufgefallen ist denke ich, dass die Stellen entweder noch nicht besetzt oder nie besetzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nach welchen Kriterien die Red Newsschreiber auswählt, ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Ich persönlich hätte sowieso eine leicht abweichende Meinung zur Newsgestaltung.
Mir sind aber mindestens zwei neue Schreiber aufgefallen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



MisterG schrieb:


> Bemängle ich auch nicht so wirklich, also copy&paste mit ergänzungen weil man ne "New" ja nicht wirklich neu erfinden kann. man muss eben aus der Pressemitteilung oder Quelle das nötigste rausholen, es schön aufarbeiten und darstellen und fertig.



Das ist leider ein großer Teil (im Sinne von groß genug um evtl. negativ aufzufallen, nicht im Sinne von "überwiegend") der News. das ist aber ein Problem vieler kleinen Redaktionen. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Hardware-News hier immer noch eine angemessene Anzahl an Hintergrund-Infos bereits hält. Kein Wunder, wenn der Kern von PCGH sich mit Hardware auseinandersetzt. Man merkt es vor allem dann, wenn die Print-Redakteure News verfasst haben.

Wenn man unabhängig von Hardware-Themen, Hintergrundinfos bringen kann, passiert das auch. Beispiele:

> Facebook sperrt Profile auf Grundlage falscher Anschuldigungen - internet, facebook
> Dual-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 6990: Garantieverlust bei Aktivierung des Uber-Mode? - radeon, amd, grafikkarte

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass du diese Hintergundinfos nirgendwo im Web finden wirst. Wenn überhaupt mal abstrakt anhand themenfremden Beispielen.

Es ist gar nicht so leicht, fähige Leute zu finden, die sich in den einzelnen Themenbereichen, die PCGH mittlerweile abdeckt, auch auskennen. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn mal die Suche länger dauert. Erst letztens habe ich erfahren, dass es Unternehmen gibt, die schon seit Monaten LKW-Fahrer suchen, aber keine auf dem Arbeitsmarkt finden.


----------



## Loki1978 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Kann mal einer dem Praktikanten sagen , dass er nicht jede News Fettdrucken soll


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Dieses Thema kommt jetzt schon recht häufig auf die Newsliste  hat sich wohl noch keiner gefunden der sich.... naja da schreibe ich mal nicht weiter 
Wirds nicht langsam Zeit sich Festangestellte zu suchen um nicht jede Woche zweimal in den News um Praktikanten zu betteln


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Vielleicht hat PCGH vor die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reisen. Dazu brauch es viele unzählige Jünger


----------



## sfc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mich wundert es auch ein bisschen, dass sich anscheinend keine Praktikanten finden lassen. Bekommt ihr wirklich so wenige Bewerbungen oder mal böse gefragt: Taugen die alle nicht?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> Mich wundert es auch ein bisschen, dass sich anscheinend keine Praktikanten finden lassen. Bekommt ihr wirklich so wenige Bewerbungen oder mal böse gefragt: Taugen die alle nicht?


 Na komm, was sich heutzutage alles "Fachmann" schimpft ist ja Grausam. 1x Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikkarte gewechselt und HA HA, ich bin ein Profi. Ich könnt Sachen erzählen, ne ne.


----------



## sfc (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Stimmt schon. Aber hier laufen doch ziemlich viele Leute rum, deren Lebensinhalt Hardware zu sein scheint und für ein Praktikum bei der PCGH sicher töten würden.


----------



## huntertech (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Du musst aber auch beachten, dass es bei vielen, die es liebend gern mal machen würde, nicht passt. Seien sie zu jung, im Studium, am anderen Ende von Deutschland oder sonst was. Da werden wohl sicher viele rausfallen, andere bemerken erst garnicht, dass die PCGH welche sucht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Meistens wird es wohl das Zeitproblem und das Entfernungsproblem sein.
Ein Praktikum bei der einzigen "richtigen" Hardwarezeitung, wäre schon ein Schmankerl, dafür fehlt aber leider die Zeit.


----------



## Bull56 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

wann wird das hier eigentlich mal geschlossen!? 

warscheinlich erst wenn ihr genügend persönliche daten zum weiterverkaufen gesammelt habt...





> Für das Praktikum gibt es eine kleine Vergütung [...]


ohh-hier darf man vielleicht kaffee umsonst trinken und nicht nur welchen holen!

bevor hier jeder schreibt das er "mal gerne" ein "schulpraktikum" bei PCGH machen würde, sollte sich derjenige bewusst sein das man als redakteur nicht die ganze zeit PC-Spiele spielt oder hardware umsonst bekommt...


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Bull56 schrieb:


> wann wird das hier eigentlich mal geschlossen!?
> 
> warscheinlich erst wenn ihr genügend persönliche daten zum weiterverkaufen gesammelt habt...
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass vielen hier bewusst ist, was man bei der PCGH so tut. Testen, messen, auspacken, drüber schreiben, benchen, ..., ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Bull56 schrieb:


> warscheinlich erst wenn ihr genügend persönliche daten zum weiterverkaufen gesammelt habt...


Das Schöne an haltlosen Vorwürfen ist, dass man sie weder belegen muss noch kann und aufgrund ihrer Substanzlosigkeit sowieso nicht geeignet sind, seriös aufgegriffen zu werden. Sollte ein weiterer Beitrag mit vergleichbarem Inhalt und/oder ohne direkten Themenbezug niedergeschrieben werden, wird entsprechend der Forenregeln verfahren.


----------



## Bull56 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass vielen hier bewusst ist, was man bei der PCGH so tut. Testen, messen, auspacken, drüber schreiben, benchen, ..., ...


 
klar-sind auch viele dabei die durchaus interessiert sind und wenige die dafür geeignet sind 

obs mal eben so ist oder ob wirklich interesse besteht sieht man ja an der bewerbung 

@admin der schmerzen: sowas nennt man spass


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

@Bull56: Ist Admin der Schmerzen nicht der Carsten? ^^
Aber mal abgesehen davon, ich fände sowas auch nicht lustig, auch wenn manch einer es als lustig bezeichnen würde...

Aber zurück zum Thema: Groß geeignet sein muss man ja nicht, bloß Interesse an Hardware und Kentnisse über die deutsche Sprache sowie viel Engangement werden wohl viele haben. Es geht ja "nur" um ein Praktikum, man will sich ja nicht als Chefredakteur bewerben


----------



## FrittenFett (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nope, AdS ist der Oberboss.


----------



## huntertech (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Nope, AdS ist der Oberboss.


 
Achsooo, wie konnt ich das verwechseln, Asche auf mein Haupt  Da hat mans schon, du wärst z.B. sehr geeignet, sehr engagiert und zuverlässig in der Fehlerkorrektur


----------



## FrittenFett (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

...aber 2 Jahre zu jung.

Ausserdem hat mir der Arbeitstag von Herrn Albert die Lust verdorben - so ne Korrektur möchte ich nicht bei jedem Artikel erleben.


----------



## huntertech (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

^^ Oh ja, den Albert hats schon hart getroffen... fast  Ich persönlich finde den Alltag schon sehr interessant, zählt wohl mit zu den Tätigkeiten, bei denen ich lieber weiterarbeiten als Pause machen würde


----------



## FrittenFett (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich glaube nach 10 Jahren siehst du auch so aus wie der vergötterte Chef und willst nichts mit mehr HW zu tun haben.
(Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur im Video sah er etwas ermattet aus.)


----------



## huntertech (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nee, Hardware 4 Life


----------



## FrittenFett (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

....wir sprechen uns.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich werde noch als Uropa am PC basteln


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> @Bull56: Ist Admin der Schmerzen nicht der Carsten? ^^


Danke für die Blumen, aber ich bin gar kein Admin, nur Mod-Redakteur. Admins haben wahlweise einen Roten Namensschriftzug und Benutzertitel, Mods/Redakteure haben einen grünen Namen/Titel.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Warum erstrahlt unser Name eigentlich in "AMD-Grün"? Warum hat da noch keiner Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt? Warum stelle ich nun schon die dritte Frage, anstatt Notebooks zu testen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Warum erstrahlt unser Name eigentlich in "AMD-Grün"? Warum hat da noch keiner Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt? Warum stelle ich nun schon die dritte Frage, anstatt Notebooks zu testen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Weil bis zum neuen PCGH Heft noch dicke Zeit ist?  Und es könnte auch so ein bischen nVidia Grün drin sein


----------



## huntertech (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Warum erstrahlt unser Name eigentlich in "AMD-Grün"? Warum hat da noch keiner Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt? Warum stelle ich nun schon die dritte Frage, anstatt Notebooks zu testen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Aha, in der Titelfarbe kann man also ganz klar deine Vorliebe für den perfekten AF-Modus von NVidia ablesen, wenn du schon mit Verschwörungstheorien abfängst 

@FrittenFett: Nee, solange Raff mich mit seinen 5 PCs (siehe Sig) nicht erschlägt, bleib ich standhaft


----------



## Bull56 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Verschwörungstheorien...hmmm...

Die Praktikanten bei PCGH bekommen beigebracht wie man Bomben baut oder müssen am Flugsimulator in Häuser fliegen...




> Warum erstrahlt unser Name eigentlich in "AMD-Grün"? Warum hat da noch  keiner Verschwörungstheorien aufgestellt? Warum stelle ich nun schon die  dritte Frage, anstatt Notebooks zu testen?



Arbeitest du heute nicht fleißig, suchst du morgen fleißig nach Arbeit...



So und jetzt mal Fakten: Die Admins unterstützen mit ihrer Farbe ATi und die Megamods unterstützen NVidia.


----------



## avanar (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

was muss man für bedingeungen erfüllen?


----------



## huntertech (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> *Anforderungsprofil: *• Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt
> • technikbegeistert
> • hardwareinteressiert
> • zuverlässig und gewissenhaft
> ...


Ich glaube, etwas Eigeninitiative, um mal danach zu suchen, gehört auch dazu


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich glaube, etwas Eigeninitiative, um mal danach zu suchen, gehört auch dazu


 Ach was ... man arbeitet doch von der Hand in die Hand ... ja eigentlich heißt es ja von der Hand in den Mund.


----------



## huntertech (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Graf von Terahertz schrieb:


> Ach was ... man arbeitet doch von der Hand in die Hand ... ja eigentlich heißt es ja von der Hand in den Mund.


 Klar gehört Teamwork dazu, aber auch Teamwork funktioniert nur, wenn man selber auch arbeitswillig ist, sonst kann das Team nicht mit einem anfangen. Und nun mal ehrlich, auf der 1. Seite steht doch der Link zum Artikel, wo das Anforderungsprofil steht


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Klar gehört Teamwork dazu, aber auch Teamwork funktioniert nur, wenn man selber auch arbeitswillig ist, sonst kann das Team nicht mit einem anfangen. Und nun mal ehrlich, auf der 1. Seite steht doch der Link zum Artikel, wo das Anforderungsprofil steht


 Sorry ... habe vergessen die übliche Ironie Warnmeldung mit dazu zu schreiben. Sollte ich mir mal angewöhnen


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Klar gehört Teamwork dazu, aber auch Teamwork funktioniert nur, wenn man selber auch arbeitswillig ist, sonst kann das Team nicht mit einem anfangen.


Klar. Nicht das der Kaffeejunge Praktikant zu spät kommt und erst mal das ganze Team wieder Wachrütteln muss 
*nichternstnehmen*


----------



## DasRegal (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das Praktikum wäre echt ein Traum, da ich aufgrund meines Fachabiturs sowieso ein einjähriges Praktikum benötige. Wenn ich blos nicht so weit weg wohnen würde.  (460km)


----------



## JoshuaNRW (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich nicht schon so alt wäre.... war schon immer ein Traum Beruf


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Einfach mal bewerben: online@pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würd sooo gerne, leider wohn ich ganz woanders (250km) 
Was muss man den bei MS Office und Internet alles können?


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Praktikumszeiten während dem Ferien wären geil!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Papperlapapp, alles Ausreden. Wenn ihr wüsstet, wo wir alle herkommen ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## siedenburg (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

wieso könnt ihr nicht in der gegend von bremen oder so sein. ich wohne direkt an der nordsee und hätte es über 700km weit.

sonst währe ich sehr interessiert (erst in 2 jahren) da ich noch nicht weiss wo ich meine ausbildung als was machen soll.

tendiere momentan zwischen vw und enercon als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegratio. vilt kann ja einer helfen. (programmiern ist nicht wirklich mein ding)


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

In NRW wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber nein, ihr müsst ja runter nach Bayern  Dann muss ich in 2 Jahren wohl kurzzeitig umziehen


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bayern ist doch das schönste Bundesland der Republik. Wobei manche den Franken nachsagen, sie wären verkappte Preußen.  Ich fand es ja sehr entlarvend, dort ein 0,3 Getränk als "Groß" zu bekommen. Für einen echten Bayer ein Sakrileg!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Zumindest gibt es Cola überall als 1l und 1,5l-Flaschen


----------



## Progs-ID (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ein Umzug ist, wie hier oder in einem anderen Thread schon öfter erwähnt wurde kein Problem. Gibt da unten Wohnungen und Zimmer in jeder Preisklasse. Wohne auch 400 km entfernt.

Die Landschaft dort ist wirklich schön. In der Nähe gibt es einen sehr schönen Radweg, auf dem man sogar fast problemlos in die Städte Erlangen beziehungsweise Nürnberg kommt. Bin jeden Tag mim Rad zur Arbeit. Klappt wunderbar. 

Bei Fragen, gerne PN an mich und lest die Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wo finde ich deine Erfahrungsberichte?

Jetzt hör mal auf von der Gegend zu schwärmen, ich krieg hier gleich Umziehsuchtanfälle . Leider sind es ja noch 3 Jahre Schule + Studium


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ich würd sooo gerne, leider wohn ich ganz woanders (250km)



250km zum Job sind doch nicht viel.
Ich hab auch schon mal 6000km zum Job zurück gelegt und vielleicht sinds bald 9000km.


----------



## Progs-ID (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wo finde ich deine Erfahrungsberichte?
> 
> Jetzt hör mal auf von der Gegend zu schwärmen, ich krieg hier gleich Umziehsuchtanfälle . Leider sind es ja noch 3 Jahre Schule + Studium



 Die Erfahrungsberichte findest du direkt unter dem Artikel verlinkt. Kenne diese Suchtanfälle auch sehr gut.   
In eigener Sache: PC Games Hardware vergibt Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen - pc games hardware, pc games hardware extreme

@ quanti:
Was arbeitest du und wo?


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Achso die Erfahrungsberichte, die kenne ich natürlich  Danke, du meinst irgendwas von wegen Wohnungen in Bayern 

Quanti ist überall und wohnt überall, mal hier, mal da


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ein Umzug ist, wie hier oder in einem anderen Thread schon öfter erwähnt wurde kein Problem. Gibt da unten Wohnungen und Zimmer in jeder Preisklasse. Wohne auch 400 km entfernt.
> 
> Die Landschaft dort ist wirklich schön. In der Nähe gibt es einen sehr schönen Radweg, auf dem man sogar fast problemlos in die Städte Erlangen beziehungsweise Nürnberg kommt. Bin jeden Tag mim Rad zur Arbeit. Klappt wunderbar.
> 
> Bei Fragen, gerne PN an mich und lest die Erfahrungsberichte.





Ja wunderbar 
Man hat den ganzen Tag bei PCGH zu tun, woher bekommt man bitte während der Praktikumszeit die Kohle für Miete oä? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 250km zum Job sind doch nicht viel.
> Ich hab auch schon mal 6000km zum Job zurück gelegt und vielleicht sinds bald 9000km.


 
Du meinst also ich soll jeden Tag 250 km hin und zurück pendeln?


----------



## Falk (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> Bayern ist doch das schönste Bundesland der Republik. Wobei manche den Franken nachsagen, sie wären verkappte Preußen.  Ich fand es ja sehr entlarvend, dort ein 0,3 Getränk als "Groß" zu bekommen. Für einen echten Bayer ein Sakrileg!


 
Was ich hier gelernt habe: Franken ist nicht Bayern. 

Ich habe damals auch den Sprung ins kalte Wasser gemacht (allerdings nicht als Praktie) und habe es jetzt, bald fünf Jahre später nicht bereut, von Lübeck nach Fürth zu ziehen. Wohnungsfindung ist nicht so schwer, wie es sich einige hier vorstellen


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Falk schrieb:


> Was ich hier gelernt habe: Franken ist nicht Bayern.
> 
> Ich habe damals auch den Sprung ins kalte Wasser gemacht (allerdings nicht als Praktie) und habe es jetzt, bald fünf Jahre später nicht bereut, von Lübeck nach Fürth zu ziehen. Wohnungsfindung ist nicht so schwer, wie es sich einige hier vorstellen


 
(allerdings nicht als Praktie): Und das ist auch das Problem


----------



## Falk (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Gazelle schrieb:


> (allerdings nicht als Praktie): Und das ist auch das Problem


 
Habe 2006 ein dreimonatiges Praktikum bei einem Verlag in München gemacht - das geht auch, und die Mieten (hab zur Untermiete gewohnt) sind wirklich nicht feierlich dort. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Praktika immer mit 0 Euro vergütet werden. Das macht zwar nicht so viel Spaß, groß Party machen ist auch nicht drin, aber es geht.


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Falk schrieb:


> Habe 2006 ein dreimonatiges Praktikum bei einem Verlag in München gemacht - das geht auch, und die Mieten (hab zur Untermiete gewohnt) sind wirklich nicht feierlich dort. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Praktika immer mit 0 Euro vergütet werden. Das macht zwar nicht so viel Spaß, groß Party machen ist auch nicht drin, aber es geht.


 
Gehen tut alles 
Zur Not kann man ja auch unter der Brücke schlafen, die Redaktion wird sich bestimmt freuen, doer man schläft gleich auf Herrn Bayers Arbeitsplatz


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja wunderbar
> Man hat den ganzen Tag bei PCGH zu tun, woher bekommt man bitte während der Praktikumszeit die Kohle für Miete oä?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Erfahrungsberichte anschaue, scheinen das ja meistens Studenten zu sein. Die bekommen solange wohl Bafög. Ansonsten kann man sicherlich ALG2 kassieren, das man mit der PCGH-Vergütung aufstockt. Würd ich mich einfach mal bei der Arge erkundigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> @ quanti:
> Was arbeitest du und wo?



Ich hab mal hinterm Teich gearbeitet und bin jedes Wochenende nach Hause geflogen und dann wieder hin. Pendeln hat was. 



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ja wunderbar
> Man hat den ganzen Tag bei PCGH zu tun, woher bekommt man bitte während der Praktikumszeit die Kohle für Miete oä?



Du wohnst im Keller oder zeltest vor dem Gebäude. 



Gazelle schrieb:


> Du meinst also ich soll jeden Tag 250 km hin und zurück pendeln?



Kann man machen, günstiger ist es aber wohl, wenn du dir ein Zimmer irgendwo nimmst. Viele ältere Leute vermieten Zimmer an Studenten oder so, mehr Platz brauchst du auch nicht und so teuer wird das nicht sein.
Einfach mal informieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wohnst im Keller oder zeltest vor dem Gebäude.


 
Wenn man durcharbeitet braucht man kein Zimmer-Nur gaaaaanz viel Kaffee!
Und wenns schiefgeht, dann übernimmt die Krankenkasse das Zimmer!


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ALGII ohne, dass man je gearbeitet hat? Wär mir neu, aber ich werd mich erkundigen und sollte das klappen bin ich auf und davon 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn man durcharbeitet braucht man kein Zimmer-Nur gaaaaanz viel Kaffee!
> Und wenns schiefgeht, dann übernimmt die Krankenkasse das Zimmer!







quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man machen, günstiger ist es aber wohl, wenn du dir ein Zimmer irgendwo nimmst. Viele ältere Leute vermieten Zimmer an Studenten oder so, mehr Platz brauchst du auch nicht und so teuer wird das nicht sein.
> Einfach mal informieren.


Das mach ich definitiv!


----------



## sfc (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ALG2 ist doch Hartz4, das müsste eigentlich jeder bekommen. Ob die auch ein Praktikum fördern, weiß ich aber net.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 250km zum Job sind doch nicht viel.
> Ich hab auch schon mal 6000km zum Job zurück gelegt ...



Na zum Glück bist du da nicht der Einzige der das behaupten kann!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> ALG2 ist doch Hartz4, das müsste eigentlich jeder bekommen. Ob die auch ein Praktikum fördern, weiß ich aber net.


 
Eher nicht. Und in eine andere Stadt als ALGIIler ist nochmal eine Herausforderung für sich.


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

*Hust*• haben gute Englischkenntnisse   -> Welches Sprachniveau? Die Kenntnisse sind doch eher (hoffenltich) auf das Schriftliche fixiert?


----------



## Lorin (8. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich am Mittwoch den Lotto-Jackpot knacke bewerbe ich mich sofort. Ansonsten behalte ich lieber meine jetztige Stelle


----------



## poiu (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> In eigener Sache: PC Games Hardware vergibt Plätze für Praktikanten/-innen



wie langweilig, pept doch denn Titel etwas auf, mein Vorschlag: 




> slave wanted



PS nein ich hab kein Interesse


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

"Sklave gesucht" wäre ja gelogen. Und sowas tun wir nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Klingt wie die Entschuldigung von RTL.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Sklave gesucht" wäre ja gelogen. Und sowas tun wir nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Nein Natürlich nicht Raff


@Nailgun


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Sklave gesucht" wäre ja gelogen. Und sowas tun wir nicht.


 
Stimmt, wenn man ein bisschen "Lohn" gibt, ist es ja kein Sklave mehr!


----------



## huntertech (28. August 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "Sklave gesucht" wäre ja gelogen. Und sowas tun wir nicht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Praktis haben einen freien Willen?


----------



## Cube (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

nie wieder Praktikant... wird man nur ausgenutzt


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Cube schrieb:


> nie wieder Praktikant... wird man nur ausgenutzt


 Warst du bei der PCGH? 

Du kennst ja den Spruch: Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre! Das man den Mist von den Angestellten machen muss ist ja klar, aber solange man abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben bekommt und ab und zu auch mal bei "richtigen Aufgaben" mitarbeiten darf, ist das ja OK.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei uns bekommt jeder fähige Praktikant coolere Aufgaben als "Post verschicken" und "Testlabor aufräumen" (obgleich die letztgenannten Jobs immer wieder gemacht werden müssen).

MfG
Raff


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei uns bekommt jeder fähige Praktikant coolere Aufgaben als "Post verschicken" und "Testlabor aufräumen" (obgleich die letztgenannten Jobs immer wieder gemacht werden müssen).


 Ich denke, jedem dürfte klar sein, dass die genannten Aufgaben auch mal gemacht werden müssen und dass auch andere Aufgaben bei euch verteilt werden. Daher:

@Cube: Wie soll dein Post bitte verstanden werden?


----------



## Anchorage (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würde gerne machen werde aber erst in 6 Monaten 18 auf das Jugendschutzgeset habe ich aber noch nie geachtet bzw meine Mutter hat mir schon immer erlaubt alles zu spielen


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Anchorage schrieb:


> auf das Jugendschutzgeset habe ich aber noch nie geachtet bzw *meine Mutter durfte schon immer Spielen was ich wollte.*


 Wenn man keine Satzzeichen einsetzt, passiert sowas.


----------



## Eckism (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Satzzeichen einsetzt, passiert sowas.



Ich mußte vorm Lachen aber erstmal kurz überlegen, ob ich jetzt richtig gelesen hab.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Ich hab den Originalpost auch nochmal lesen müssen...


----------



## martinger (10. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

• zuverlässig und gewissenhaft
• haben Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit
• sind flexibel und belastbar

Ach wie ich Stellenausschreibungen liebe...so vielsagend sie sind... 
Bei meinem Angestelltenjob den ich hauptberuflich mache, wollten sie einen Teamplayer haben und was haben sie eingestellt? Einen solokünstler


----------



## PCTom (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ich habe alles nur keine zeit  viel glück ...............................


----------



## Anchorage (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Satzzeichen einsetzt, passiert sowas.


habe ich geändert musste selber lachen alls ich gelesen habe was ich geschrieben habe bin fast vom stuhl gekippt


----------



## Memristor (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

[FONT=&quot]Ey, das Bild könnt ihr auch mal aktualisieren. [/FONT]
Da steht noch Grafikkarte und ist das Firefox 1?


----------



## sfc (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

19.9 wird aber knapp. Ich werd das mal an meinen Hochschulverteiler weitergeben, da fangen jetzt wieder Praxissemester an. Aber die müssten schon alle bedient sein. Drücke euch jedenfalls die Daumen!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mhm...Herbst 2012 käme vllt in Frage.
So kurz vor Weltuntergang nochmal in die PCGH Redaktion.
Dann kann ich sterben, da hab ich alles gesehen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wie weit im voraus muss man sich bewerben?
Ich müsste evtl. nach dem Abi im April ein paar Monate füllen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Iht müsst einen Verschleiß an Praktikanten haben das ihr aller paar Tagen nach neuen fragt !


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Iht müsst einen Verschleiß an Praktikanten haben das ihr aller paar Tagen nach neuen fragt !


 
Ich denke mal, dass es eher an den hohen Qualitätsansprüchen von PCGH liegt!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das war auch eher also Joke gemeint und ist nicht ernst zu nehmen !!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ja, die Dinger gehen immer so schnell kaputt.  Spätestens nach 6 Monaten.



sfc schrieb:


> 19.9 wird aber knapp. Ich werd das mal an meinen  Hochschulverteiler weitergeben, da fangen jetzt wieder Praxissemester  an. Aber die müssten schon alle bedient sein. Drücke euch jedenfalls die  Daumen!


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mhm...Herbst 2012 käme vllt in Frage.
> So kurz vor Weltuntergang nochmal in die PCGH Redaktion.
> Dann kann ich sterben, da hab ich alles gesehen


 


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie weit im voraus muss man sich bewerben?
> Ich müsste evtl. nach dem Abi im April ein paar Monate füllen!


 
online@pcgameshardware.de - Einfach mal den Status mailen und euch wird geantwortet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FrittenFett (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

So ist es halt mit Made in China - kaum sind sie in die große Verantwortung des Mülltragens eingebunden, meinen sie schon wieder, weg zu müssen und kommen dann auch noch mit solchen Argumenten wie "Arbeitsrecht", "...doch nur Praktikant" oder ganz neu: "Ernährung"
...PFF!


----------



## BikeRider (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Iht müsst einen Verschleiß an Praktikanten haben das ihr aller paar Tagen nach neuen fragt !


  Die suchen nach Praktikanten, die den besten Kaffee kochen.


----------



## huntertech (18. September 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Jeder weiß doch, dass Praktis nur 3 Monate halten, dann brennen die MOSFETs durch, bei der hohen Spannung, die PCGH da nutzt


----------



## Cube (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Herbert machste mal nen Kaffee?!


----------



## NanoSoldier (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das mit dem gekochten Kaffee ist mittlerweile nur noch eine semi-lustige Redewendung. Das passiert mit einem Knopfdruck und fertig. Höchstens auf Ämtern oder so wird vielleicht noch old-school Kaffee gekocht. Allein vom Zeitaufwand her ist ein Vollautomat schon schneller und somit "betriebsfreundlicher". Ich hab schon ein paar Praktika hinter mir und habe noch nie Kaffee machen müssen - außer für mich selbst.


----------



## Zero-11 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> • zuverlässig und gewissenhaft


Jemand der in dieses Schema passt ist nur Hirngewaschen "Gewissenhaft"



> • sind flexibel und belastbar


Zu blöd das Intelligente Menschen nicht belastbar sind  aber wer will schon einen Sklaven der Denken kann?

Als Praktikant spielt der MBTI ja auch keine Rolle aber das ist zu Komplex für den Arbeitgeber also mach ich mir da gar keine Mühe das zu erklären, schon blöd wenn die Führungsetage weniger draufhat


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Willst du dich jetzt fühlen oder dich selbst vereimern? Erstes ist auf Grund des Sinngehalts deiner Beiträge leider gerade unmöglich geworden - letzteres kann schon eher klappen; wenn du nur von dir selbst ablenken möchtest.


----------



## Zero-11 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Weder noch ich teste die Reaktionen um sie mit Erwartungen abzugleichen höchstwahrscheinlich erhalte ich dadurch Bestätigung


----------



## huntertech (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Jemand der in dieses Schema passt ist nur Hirngewaschen "Gewissenhaft"
> 
> Zu blöd das Intelligente Menschen nicht belastbar sind  aber wer will schon einen Sklaven der Denken kann?
> 
> Als Praktikant spielt der MBTI ja auch keine Rolle aber das ist zu Komplex für den Arbeitgeber also mach ich mir da gar keine Mühe das zu erklären, schon blöd wenn die Führungsetage weniger draufhat


 Ich deute sowas eher so: Entweder, hier hat jemand Langeweile und postet einfach irgendeinen Mist ins Blaue, oder er merkt noch nicht einmal, was das für ein Schwachsinn ist.

1) Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Vorstellungen du hast Zero, aber, stell es dir nur mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich menschen, die sind zuverlässig, gewissenhaft, flexibel, belastbar und intelligent! Sowas nennt sich "gewünschter Arbeitnehmer". Davon gibt's sogar eine ganze Menge, wirklich! 

2) Denke ich nicht, dass du die Führungsetage der PCGH gut genug kennst, um dir darüber ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen. 

3) Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Du weißt vorher, was du für Aufgaben bekommst, das erklärt dir die PCGH und das steht auch in den Erfahrungsberichten vorheriger Praktis drin. Ich finde die gestellten Aufgaben durchaus ansprechend. Aber wenn du gern deinen Sklaven-Mist verbreiten willst, nur zu...


----------



## Zero-11 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich deute sowas eher so: Entweder, hier hat jemand Langeweile und postet einfach irgendeinen Mist ins Blaue, oder er merkt noch nicht einmal, was das für ein Schwachsinn ist.


Ich habe das gepostet in dem Wissen das es schwer verständlich sein wird und für außen stehende sehr wenig Wiederspiegelungswert bringt. So wie du das gedeutet hast liegst du schon mal zur Hälfte richtig.

1)





> Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Vorstellungen du hast Zero, aber, stell es dir nur mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich menschen, die sind zuverlässig, gewissenhaft, flexibel, belastbar und intelligent! Sowas nennt sich "gewünschter Arbeitnehmer". Davon gibt's sogar eine ganze Menge, wirklich!


Wie willst du das Wissen? Hier kommt nämlich die Problematik der Unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmung des Menschen auf. Kann sein das es Leute gibt die für dich in dieses Schema passen.


> 2) Denke ich nicht, dass du die Führungsetage der PCGH gut genug kennst, um dir darüber ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen.


Das war ein Musterabgleich desen was der Artikel wiederspiegelt so wie ich das wargenommen habe kann natürlich sein das der Text auch aus gründen der Sicherheit so "Konform und Normal" geschrieben worden ist damit man sich dem Gruppenverhalten anpasst.



> 3) Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! Du weißt vorher, was du für Aufgaben bekommst, das erklärt dir die PCGH und das steht auch in den Erfahrungsberichten vorheriger Praktis drin. Ich finde die gestellten Aufgaben durchaus ansprechend. Aber wenn du gern deinen Sklaven-Mist verbreiten willst, nur zu...


Und ich wurde bestätigt dein Weltbild ist aus meiner Sichtweise Naiv, Problem hierbei meinen Blickwinkel wirst du nicht haben um abgleichen zu können, weder noch besteht die Möglichkeit das ich daraus einen Nebeneffekt ableiten könnte.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nun mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema . Es geht hier nicht darum, deine Weltbilder zu bestätigen, sondern um die Suche nach einem PCGH-Praktikanten .


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

So Jungs. Jetzt geht es wieder B2T. Letzte Ermahnung an die Runde. > Offtopic ausgeblendet


----------



## mrnils253 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Der letzte Praktikant beim Kaffe holen verschwunden wah 

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft ich finde es echt schade das die Redaktion soweit weg ist.
Da mich der ablauf in einer Redaktion schon stark interessiert.
Und ich in meinem Leben schon viele Praktika gemacht habe (IT-Systemelektroniker, Fachlagerist, Gas Wasser Sch äh Klimatechnik und noch ein paar mehr)
Ich werde mich aber sicher Bewerben wenn ich in eure kleine ecke ziehe was aller spätestens in 3 Jahren sein wird.


----------



## DiZER (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

als ich damals noch jung war und regelmäßig die pcgh print  gelesen habe, gabs solche tollen offerten noch nicht. war immer mein traum damals - heute will mich keiner mehr " ich bin schon zu alt. 
aber schön zu sehen welches imperium da der thilo aufgebaut hat, egal ob print oder online "PCGH" ist kult.

mfg


----------



## sfc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was heißt hier denn zu alt? Du bist doch noch jung und dynamisch. Ich glaub nicht, dass die nur 18-Jährige nehmen.


----------



## DiZER (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> Was heißt hier denn zu alt? Du bist doch noch jung und dynamisch. Ich glaub nicht, dass die nur 18-Jährige nehmen.


 
schnief....DANKE für das balsam.


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sfc schrieb:


> Was heißt hier denn zu alt? Du bist doch noch jung und dynamisch. Ich glaub nicht, dass die nur 18-Jährige nehmen.


 Leider muss ich dich da enttäuschen. In der Beschreibung steht, dass man "mindestens 18 Jahre alt" sein muss. Das geht auch gar nicht anders, bei den Spielen die dort gebencht und damit auch gezeigt werden. 

@ Dizer:
Zu alt ist man eigentlich nie für irgendetwas. Es gibt Leute, die mit 60+ nochmal anfangen zu studieren.


----------



## sfc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Leider muss ich dich da enttäuschen. In der Beschreibung steht, dass man "mindestens 18 Jahre alt" sein muss. Das geht auch gar nicht anders, bei den Spielen die dort gebencht und damit auch gezeigt werden.


 
Das weiß ich doch. Ich wollte den armen Dizer nur beruhigen, der meint, er wäre zu alt für ein Praktikum.


----------



## Henne93 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wie gerne würde ich mich Bewerben *.*


----------



## 0815 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Henne93 schrieb:


> Wie gerne würde ich mich Bewerben *.*


 
Na dann quatsch doch nicht und schick deine Bewerbung ab


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was muss man eigentlich machen, um Redakteur zu werden?
Bestimmt ein Studium oder so?

Marc???

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Viele der Redakteure haben afaik studiert, aber eine ganze Reihe sind trotzdem Quereinsteiger. Thilo z.B. war BWLer, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Man lernt vermutlich im Journalistikstudium wenig bis gar nichts über Hardware, Computer, die Elektronikbranche und vor allem zu guter Testpraxis und umgekehrt lernt man im Informatikstudium sicherlich nichts zu Interviews, Schreiben und Layoutkonzepten. Wenn die beiden naheliegensten Studiengänge maximal 1/3 des Aufgabenspektrums abdecken, dann zählt die Persönlichkeit eines engagierten Quereinsteigers mehr, als die vorherige Hochschulausbildung. Das Volontariat ist, iirc, auch mit "Abi empfehlenswert" ausgeschrieben und definitiv der zielstrebigste Weg ins Redakteursdasein.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nun, wenn man unbedingt studieren möchte, bleibt ja noch der technische Journalismus. Auch wenn ich ebenso denke, dass man mit Engagement, guten Deutschkenntnissen und viel Interesse an Hardware schon ganz gut bedient ist.


----------



## killer89 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das Praktikum per se wäre für mich ja auch attraktiv, allerdings bin ich in meiner Firma grad recht gut angekommen und nahezu unabdingbar. Dann weiß ich aber ja für die Zukunft, wo mich mein Weg ggf. hinführen könnte. 

Danke für die Info!

MfG


----------



## xx00xx00xx (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Spiel mit dem Gedanken mich nächstes Jahr nachem Abi zu bewerben, wär bestimmt ne tolle Erfahrung


----------



## JoshuaNRW (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Schade, bin grade nach 22 Jahren arbeitslos geworden und zu alt, hätte mich sonst ohne zu überlegen beworben! 

Seit 1984 fing alles mit meinen ersten Rechner einen C64 an ..... war eigentlich meine erste Wahl eines Berufes doch wie es im Leben so ist, alles kam anders.


----------



## Black_Star (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich lebe um zu Schrauben!!!! Aber wohne leider zuweit weg!!!!


----------



## jugorwski (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Immer gibt es hier nur praktikumsplätze. Bestimmt werden die noch nicht einmal bezahlt. Günstige Arbeitskräfte suchen für die Drecksarbeit Nenn ich das. 
Guck das ich einen anständigen Job habe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Sorry, aber das ist Bullshit. Erstens erhalten Praktikanten eine Vergütung (Geld) und zweitens macht bei uns keiner "Drecksarbeit"!


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

... nur die Putzfrau 

Bei so einem "richtigen" Praktikum ist es auch nur fair, wenn man eine Vergütung bekommt. In der Medienbranche/Veranstaltungstechnik gibt es aber genügend Praktika, die nicht oder nur sehr schlecht bezahlt werden.

MfG


----------



## derP4computer (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich bin einfach zu alt dafür. 
Mein Praktikum habe ich damals bei Wilkens Silberwaren gemacht .............. da gab es keine Vergütung.
Aber ich hatte 5min Fußweg.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Zu alt gibt's nicht


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Neben dem Spieleonkel sehe ich zwar auch noch jung aus , aber leider bin ich viel zu beschäftigt für ein Praktikum.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich zwischen Kaffeekochen und Brotzeit holen hier im Forum rumspammen darf, überlege ich es mir mal


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Also ich hätte an sich ab 1. September Zeit..
Vllt auch etwas früher.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Bullshit. Erstens erhalten Praktikanten eine Vergütung (Geld) und zweitens macht bei uns keiner "Drecksarbeit"!


 
Die Definition von "Drecksarbeit" ist Auslegungssache und wie hoch ist denn die Vergütung? Kann der einzelne davon leben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das Dreckigste was es gibt, ist CPUs von WLP befreien für Bilder - und das kommt wenn überhaupt alle halbe Jahr mal vor. Mal ein Paket verschicken oder zusammen mit einem Redakteur nach der Produktion etwas Ordnung ins Testlab bringen, das gibt's ein Mal im Monat. Ansonsten sind Praktikanten in den Online- wie Print-Alltag eingebunden: Das reicht vom angesprochenen Aufräumen und Bilder anfertigen über News schreiben, Benchmarks, Lautheit- sowie Strom-Messungen von GraKas und Co. bis hin zu eigenen Abschnitten oder gar Seiten im Heft - keiner wird über- oder unterfordert, Drecksarbeit macht wie gesagt niemand. 

Die Vergütung ist interna, zudem kenne ich den aktuellen Satz nicht (warum auch). Vor ein paar Jahren war es bei mir mehr, als die Miete in der WG gekostet hat.


----------



## Slipknot79 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Also ist die Bezahlung wohl mehr das Problem oO


----------



## xTc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nun, lass es mich so sagen: Wenn du nicht vor hast in einer Villa zu leben, kannst du dir mit der Bezahlung eine Unterkunft leisten. 
Wenn man dann eine findet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Also ist die Bezahlung wohl mehr das Problem oO


Wo ist sie ein Problem? Es gibt genügend Firmen, die zahlen nichts - davon ab habe ich als Redakteur mit der Vergütung für Praktikanten rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## ACDSee (26. Februar 2012)

Leute, ihr unterschätzt die Möglichkeiten. Erstens kann man eine Menge über PCs und das Übertakten lernen. Schon allein der Austausch mit den Kollegen der OC-Fraktion wäre mir die Zeit wert.

Zweitens kann man die ganze tolle aktuelle Hardware, die es derzeit gibt in Augenschein nehmen und wenn man nett ist und was drauf hat auch testen. Weiterhin sammelt man kostenlos redaktionelle Erfahrungen (... ich lasse mich gerade für mehrere hundert Euro in einem 4-tages Kurs fortbilden...).

Drittens ist pcgh nicht gerade eine schlechte Referenz, es gibt sogar Geld. 

Zudem sollte man nie vergessen sich anzustrengen und versuchen den Kontakt zu halten. Gute Leute, die wollen, was können und lernbereit sind sucht jede Firma derzeit händeringend.

Frisch nach dem Abi ist man ein Niemand. Also wenn ich noch 18/19 wäre, ich wäre echt nicht abgeneigt. Derzeit habe ich aber einen mehr als guten Job, an den ich auch über Praktika im Studium rangekommen bin.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das ist auch etwas, was man im Praktikum lernt: Connections - und nicht selten ebnet eine solche den Weg für den späteren Werdegang.


----------



## huntertech (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, dass hier überhaupt darüber diskutiert werden muss, ob das Prakti-Leben bei der PCGH nun Drecksarbeit oder wertvoll ist... Ich denke, es dürfte allgemein bekannt sein, dass die PCGH eine sehr gute Referenz ist, man viel lernt (mehr, als bloß eine Kaffeemaschine zu bedienen), es jedem Hardware-Interessierten überaus Spaß bereiten dürfte und die Kollegen ja wohl mal mehr als sympathisch sind. Wer das hier anders sieht, der braucht das Angebot doch hier nicht wieder und wieder schlecht zu reden, oder seh ich da was falsch? Vergütung mal hin oder her, ich finde es schon mehr als ansprechend, überhaupt eine Vergütung für sowas zu bekommen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Also am sympathischen Team oder der coolen Hardware sollte es nicht scheitern


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das ist ja der Anreiz 
Die Frage ist ob ihr auf mich Lust hättest


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Irgendeiner muss ja die (angebliche) Dreckarbeit machen  Bewirb dich halt einfach


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Hab ich vor. Die Umstände sind bei mir nur etwas anders, daher wäre mir nen kurzes, klärendes Gespräch für den Anfang fast lieber. 
Naja ihr werdet von mir hören


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Du wärest nicht der erste Praktikant, der erst mal für einen Tag vorbei schaut - falls du das meinst. Ansonsten PN an mich oder bewerben.


----------



## huntertech (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Also am sympathischen Team oder der coolen Hardware sollte es nicht scheitern


 Kann ich zustimmen  Allein 1x Artikelschreiben (PCGH Extreme) hat mir gereicht, ihr Jungs seid cool


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich werde dir morgen mal eine PN schreiben.
Umd das Schnuppern geht es mir gar nicht, ich denke es würde mir so oder so gefallen. Ich würde nur gern meine Fragen abklären wobei das denke ich alles kein Problem darstellen wird


----------



## Slipknot79 (3. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wo ist sie ein Problem? Es gibt genügend Firmen, die zahlen nichts - davon ab habe ich als Redakteur mit der Vergütung für Praktikanten rein gar nichts zu tun.


 

Die Perspektivlosigkeit. Ob ich nun Praktikantengehalt bekomme oder gar keins, ändert am Prinzip nichts.

Wenn man sich hier schon an "Hauptsache ich lerne erst mal etwas" festklammern muss, dann sollte das schon Sorgen bereiten. Denn gelernt wird das ganze Leben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nun, ich habe nach dem Praktikum ein Volontariat gemacht und bin mittlerweile Redakteur - diese Perspektive war mir zu Beginn nicht klar, aber es gab sie. Wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht ...


----------



## Slipknot79 (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ausnahmen bestätigen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Dann gibt's aber bei uns sehr viele Ausnahmen  Raff, Stephan, mich und ich meine Daniel auch.


----------



## Slipknot79 (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Dem gegenüber gibts aber wohl mehr Praktikanten wo nix draus wurde  Aber es gibt ja noch andere Formen von Perspektiven, "Kohle reichte für die WG" klingt aber nicht danach


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn du dir ansiehst, wie viele Mitarbeiter PCGH überhaupt hat ist das schon eine gute Quote!
Du musst auch bedenken, dass es gerade mal 11(?) Jahre sind, die es die PCGH überhaupt gibt...
Und zur Kohle: Mein Gott, es sind Praktikanten, im Prinzip ungelernte Arbeiter und dafür ist die Bezahlung "reicht für ein Zimmer in WG" ganz in Ordung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Für ungelernte Arbeiter ist die Bezahlung "reicht nicht für eine eigene Wohnung und selbstbestimmtes Leben" wohl (trotz allem) eher schlecht. Aber für Praktikanten (alias Leute, die mindestens genauso viel von dem Job haben sollten, wie der Arbeitgeber), ist sie in der Tat deutlich über dem (sehr traurigen) Durchschnitt.


----------

